# New goodies



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi

Decided to purchase a new sub and amp over the weekend. Something a bit more powerful ray:

I bought:

*Sub:*
http://www.audioassault.co.uk/Subs/12"_Subwoofers/SNG_Audio_Jatt_Series_JT-12_Subwoofer

800WRMS Dual voice Coil going be be wired at a 2 ohm load on the amp

*Amp:*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VIBE-BLACKBOX...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Nice big and powerful :wink::heartlove


I need to build a nice looking 1.5cuft box to house it in. Will be doing that this week and hopefully waiting for the new goodies to arrive.

Will try and keep the thread updated with pics 

Chris


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I am hearing that VIBE is suppose to be a little better then JL Audio, which is hard to grasp since JL has been the leader in design and power for years... What type of car is it going into?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its going into a MK4 golf.

Only thing that worries me about Vibe is the reliability. I have been through 2 amps from just running a sub but both were replaced under warranty.

I certainly cant knock the power for cost though.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here's a link for Bass box do it your selfers. :tongue:

http://www.caraudioforum.com/showthread.php?t=97333

( Sorry to link off the site, im lazy  )


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Look what came today :smile: :heartlove:heartlove:heartlove:heartlove










































mhmmmmmmm :heartlove:heartlove:heartlove:laugh:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sweet you got a comforter for your amplifier...always nice to keep it warm at night. Is that the black death series?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Always nice to keep it nice and warm....especially here in the cold UK....must remember to remove it when its on though...cant have it overheating :laugh:

Its the Black Box series. Black Box Bass 4 is what I have.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That is a beautiful amp. Makes me just want to go buy a new one!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is Vibe pretty big over in the UK? it has just started hitting the streets her in the US, and I have some in my store, but no to much because it is not wel known yet.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Its quite good in the UK. Its certainly very good for what you pay for in terms of features and power.

I have had all vibe gear, apart from the headunit and front components and I cant really knock the quality or looks at all.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Man if it hits anything like it looks, sweet!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are a few pics from a guy on Golf mk4 forum who recently got one of these too. 

Cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

How much Cubic Feet of air space does he have for the sub?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

The guy doesnt have very much at the minute, around 1.2CuFT at the minute. Think he's planning to build a 2.5CuFT ported box for it.

Sub has been posted out today with courier. Cant wait.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on the dB he is trying to reach, that will determin box size and port size.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The parcel force guy didnt even bother ringing the bell when I was in so had to collect from post office.

I can say....it weighs a ton!!!!

Anyhow....pics.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

jeeeeeze 7" mounting depth, big sub. Do you have a dB meter to tune when your done with the install?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Nah i dont unfortunately :sad:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

that sucks, but you do haev a nice Ruler....Helix, oh boy!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

My father used that at school he told me. He's now 51. 

Managed to get it carpetted yeasterday and mounted into the box, just need to finish the terminals off.


----------



## saty.martin (Jun 23, 2009)

hi, 

in my opinion VIBE is better then JL Audio .............

Thanks


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Depends what you are looking for from a system.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

We had Vibe for a while up north, that is one sexy looking woofer man!


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking sub right there. I'm not familiar with that brand but kevlar always looks mean


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It looks lovely.

Its sitting in a nice ported 2.5cuft box now.

Rattles galore :smile:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I'm sure with that AMP your getting some good thumps in. They say for best results use MDF, the thicker the better. Then I use liqiud nails to seal the seams and dry wall screws, a little carpeting and your good to go. I also seal the seams inside and out.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

18mm MDF and its stuck together with wood glue mixed with sawdust so its stronger than the actual wood itself.

Worked out sub is getting 100WRMS more than stated, as amp pushed 900WRMS at 2ohms. Sub can take it though.


Well, I was getting a bit sick of the old Vibe sub and amp so decided to go for the new SNG Audio JATT series sub for £100. Paired with a Vibe Black Box Bass 4 pushing 900WRMS at 2 ohms, this would be more than enough to give the sub the juice it needs.

Having ran the sub in a small 1.5cuft sealed box, it didnt really feel up to the job at all. So, to keep me out of boredom, designed a 2.5CuFT ported box to the manufacturer specs.











I got the wood cut by a local sawmill/timber yard. Alot easier than trying to do it yourself.

A quick mock up of the box











Began to build the box up. It was clamped tight with some sash clamps while the screws were screwed in to make it nice and airtight. It was also glued with glue.










The front hole was also cut out by my dad with a router. 


















Trial fit of the brace to stop box flex










Got the rest of the box screwed up and painted the port insides


























Top gets screwed on


















Sub was carefully moved into the car, it only goes in one way and is very tight










Wiring is a lovely mess. but there are too many amps to try and keep it tidy.


















Sub is a great fit for the golf boot.


Still need to get the sub carpetted and also im wanting to test the DB that its kicking out. Shame I dont know anyone with a meter.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Very nice work!
go to a local meet they will spec it out for you, usually they have summer time meets in western NY where you can get what DB you are pushing read.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

How's it sound musically?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for comments.

Yeh, ill have to find a meet somewhere in the UK.

Musically, it sounds very good. But are you wanting an opinion from a bass point of view or sound quality?

Bass: with the right box, the sub really comes alive. I had it in a 1.5cuft sealed box and it only sounded a bit more lively than my sealed vibe slick 12". Put it into the ported box and oh my, the amount of bass is a lot more. 

SQ: Its a very good sub for SQ aswell. It still manages to hit quick beats well too with it only being a 12". I dont really know how to review SQ for a sub though.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I bet that thing gets loud in that car. Especially considering cabin gain.

I guess sound quality for a sub in a car is really more a review of how well matched the enclosure and sub are. 

If it doesn't sound "boomy" and there's no port noise then I would say that would be pretty good SQ.

People always talk about how "accurate" subs are but even a nice 8" sub won't sound accurate if you just listen to it by itself. I think a lot of the "accuracy" comes from how well blended the sub is with speakers. Just my .02 anyway


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I agree. I cant hear any port noise from it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you should put a coating of fiberglass resin on the box, it will make is stronger and make sure there is no air gaps. After the resin dries your box is solid and will not break!! Then you can wrap it in fabric.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I sealed the insides with sawdust, glue and a little water mixed together.


----------

